# Precision Flat Rate Software



## ratrod56

I also want to know what kind of issues ACTUAL USERS are having. I am not talking about free trial version but actual subscribed version. I am a subscriber but have not been able to use it yet.


----------



## Sparky J

I have the program installed on my laptop (home computer) and iPad. In a perfect world everything would work flawlessly well in a perfect world. I have the update for the computer but am having issues with the emailing of estimates/invoices which they are working on fixing. The next iPad version is due out soon but don't know when. I like the idea of the product especially the iPad version as it helps reduce paperwork as a small one man show anything that saves me time if I can afford it I'll try. I also am trying to get more into flat rate for most jobs. 
Like I said I like the idea of the product and as long as the kinks get worked out it really has nice potential. As long as the kinks are ironed out.


----------



## sparkie2010

I think his update are coming out this Feb.

Search some older threads on this info


----------



## Kite&KeyElectric

It's a great program. Not perfect. Like anything you have to get familiar with it. You have to set it up the best way for you. The PC version is quick and runs great. The iPad app is identical, but right now it's painfully slow. But it's only been out less than two months and like any app it has some kinks to be worked out. James has guaranteed the update coming soon has fixed many of the concerns those of us that have it, have brought up, especially the lagging problem. James is committed to providing us with a top notch product that is economically friendly. There's no huge startup fee like you see with other programs, and the material prices are updated every month if I'm not mistaken. Plus the ability to write up estimates and invoices with the ability to sign on the iPad is a great load off my back. I hate paperwork. Especially since I'm the field manager and the office manager. I'm excited to see what this program turns into in the future. James is very responsive to our input and appreciates it. It's worth it.


----------



## macmikeman

Kite&KeyElectric said:


> It's a great program. Not perfect. Like anything you have to get familiar with it. You have to set it up the best way for you. The PC version is quick and runs great. The iPad app is identical, but right now it's painfully slow. But it's only been out less than two months and like any app it has some kinks to be worked out. James has guaranteed the update coming soon has fixed many of the concerns those of us that have it, have brought up, especially the lagging problem. James is committed to providing us with a top notch product that is economically friendly. There's no huge startup fee like you see with other programs, and the material prices are updated every month if I'm not mistaken. Plus the ability to write up estimates and invoices with the ability to sign on the iPad is a great load off my back. I hate paperwork. Especially since I'm the field manager and the office manager. I'm excited to see what this program turns into in the future. James is very responsive to our input and appreciates it. It's worth it.



So very well put, I was too tired out from work to be able to author anywhere near such a spot on review of it , and you did it, so - Like he says...


----------



## ratrod56

Any word on when the new residential add-on will be out ??


----------



## ratrod56

Thanks


----------



## TheBrushMan007

We are working on this right now for you. :thumbsup:


ratrod56 said:


> I am an actual user. I was wondering if some other actual user could help me. I am locked out of my pc version. As soon as I click to open ESS it gives me a pop up that reads" Failed to open archive company ess. It is possible the file transfer from the server corrupted the file."
> 
> Any one have any experiance with it and how you resolved it. Thanks


----------



## HARRY304E

Kite&KeyElectric said:


> It's a great program. Not perfect. Like anything you have to get familiar with it. You have to set it up the best way for you. The PC version is quick and runs great. The iPad app is identical, but right now it's painfully slow. But it's only been out less than two months and like any app it has some kinks to be worked out. James has guaranteed the update coming soon has fixed many of the concerns those of us that have it, have brought up, especially the lagging problem. James is committed to providing us with a top notch product that is economically friendly. There's no huge startup fee like you see with other programs, and the material prices are updated every month if I'm not mistaken. Plus the ability to write up estimates and invoices with the ability to sign on the iPad is a great load off my back. I hate paperwork. Especially since I'm the field manager and the office manager. I'm excited to see what this program turns into in the future. James is very responsive to our input and appreciates it. It's worth it.


Like he said above...:thumbup:



threewire said:


> For those of you using it how do you like it? What don't you like about it? I am asking because I am considering using the software myself. And are you using it on an Ipad or a android tablet. I have downloaded the trial version and it seems like a good program except the prices seem a little high though.


Don't think of the price as high,,Think of the value of what you are getting for the money.

Also if you run into some type of an issue with the program ,What better customer service is available ? ,When you can come right here and get an answer to just about any problem right from the owner of the program it's self,IMO no one can beat that.:thumbup:


----------



## rnr electric

I have found this program to be Extremely valuable to my company. I have seldom found customer concerns on pricing, and if I think they are too high I can edit the invoice and offer my own discount. James's customer support has been top notch and I have never called or emailed him and not got a swift response. Every conversation I have ever had with him,I have learned something from him. I am a small co. Running about 380k a year so I cannot speak how this would work for the larger co' but I would highly recommend it to anybody.


----------



## Kite&KeyElectric

It's two months later since my last review and I can say its getting better. The iPad app is quicker and many of the bugs have been eliminated. James shared a video with me on the new update and I can't wait. They've created iOS boxes for the menus and removed the memory hungry photos which we don't need, that makes it much more responsive. 

I was able to put together a price for a panel change and home addition, with a kitchen, recess lighting, a laundry room, and bathroom in 15 min, and got the job.

Kuddos ESS


----------



## electrictim510

..I'm looking into it myself. Looks like a decent system for the price.


----------



## Chris1971

I tried to download the electrical flate rate software to the ipad but, it wouldn't work. This software is from electrical success systems. Has anyone had this type of issues or is it operator error?


----------



## electrictim510

I think the trial is only for mac or pc. I dont think the trial will work for ipad, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Chris1971

electrictim510 said:


> I think the trial is only for mac or pc. I dont think the trial will work for ipad, but I may be wrong.




Thanks. I'll try the download to my pc. I assume it will work on the ipad?


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Chris1971 said:


> Thanks. I'll try the download to my pc. I assume it will work on the ipad?


You have to download it first to your Mac or PC. It will generate a customer number and password. After this is done, go to the app store and type in ES2.


----------



## vinroc

I am interested in this software, but I do not like the pricing options. Why the recurring charge?


----------



## Mr Rewire

vinroc said:


> I am interested in this software, but I do not like the pricing options. Why the recurring charge?


More profit, why sell the cow when you can keep selling the milk


----------



## garfield

I don't have the program but I have a lot of software and almost all of it has recurring charges of some kind.


----------



## electrictim510

I just downloaded the trial. I find it pretty cool. I'm hoping there are ways to slightly alter the names of certain categories and such but so far it looks pretty flexible. I really like the way there are many price categories for each item. This makes it easy to show the customer they're getting a deal when you give them one price which is much lower than the next. There are other psychological aspects to that I will not get into because of the type of open forum this is, but I will say it was thought out well. :thumbsup:


----------



## vinroc

I signed up for the PC and iPad trail version. I actually like the software. I see where it can help me make a leaps in the way I offer services, and what services I provide. 

I did notice some minor problems. But I wonder if thats just because its the trail version, I hope so.

I cannot scroll screen on the book page

ES2 cost estimator did not work for me, now it wont recognize my UN and PW

Is it possible to change quantities and prices within the estimate and or invoice?

There were pics on the iPad version and no pics on the PC version, now their are no pics anywhere.

I understand trail and error. But not when I have to enter into a contract.


----------



## Kite&KeyElectric

vinroc said:


> I signed up for the PC and iPad trail version. I actually like the software. I see where it can help me make a leaps in the way I offer services, and what services I provide.
> 
> I did notice some minor problems. But I wonder if thats just because its the trail version, I hope so.
> 
> I cannot scroll screen on the book page
> 
> ES2 cost estimator did not work for me, now it wont recognize my UN and PW
> 
> Is it possible to change quantities and prices within the estimate and or invoice?
> 
> There were pics on the iPad version and no pics on the PC version, now their are no pics anywhere.
> 
> I understand trail and error. But not when I have to enter into a contract.


There are minor problems and and are being dealt with according to the developer

Not sure what you mean by scroll screen.

Email the developer, he will help with the UN and PW

As of right now, no on changing quantities when already on the invoice. But that's not a deal breaker. 

All the pics are now gone. The program was real slow, and most of us feat they were not necessary. I don't show the program to customers, I have a pricing sheet with options that I present.

There is no trial and error. This is one of the most extensive flat rate programs there is. Like I said before, it has everything you need. Just like any app, you have to get familiar with it and learn how to use it. 

If you can't see the value in it, then you may not be ready for flat rate. I have made way more money in my first 4 weeks than I did in 3 months charging hourly.


----------



## electrictim510

Kite&KeyElectric said:


> There are minor problems and and are being dealt with according to the developer
> 
> Not sure what you mean by scroll screen.
> 
> Email the developer, he will help with the UN and PW
> 
> As of right now, no on changing quantities when already on the invoice. But that's not a deal breaker.
> 
> All the pics are now gone. The program was real slow, and most of us feat they were not necessary. I don't show the program to customers, I have a pricing sheet with options that I present.
> 
> There is no trial and error. This is one of the most extensive flat rate programs there is. Like I said before, it has everything you need. Just like any app, you have to get familiar with it and learn how to use it.
> 
> *If you can't see the value in it, then you may not be ready for flat rate.* I have made way more money in my first 4 weeks than I did in 3 months charging hourly.


That might be going a little over the top. :blink: I find it to be a good system, but it is not the only way to go. Saying that, I think that part of your comment is a little harsh. I have been doing flat-rate for about 10 years now and I still have my reservations on the system. From an outside point of view it can be a little intimidating for those who are not use to flat-rate yet. I am not against the system at all, in fact I will probably end up purchasing it. I just think that comment is a little harsh. I want to see everyone change over to flat-rate personally.


----------



## B W E

*buckling.....*

Ok, so I do like what the program has to offer. I also like that I spits out a price not too far off of what I come up with (it's higher, which is better than lower.)

Here are my concerns:

1. Another bill to pay each month / a huge up front cost.
2. Hours and hours of tweaking / modifying / renaming / recategorizing / etc.
3. It seems like a bitch to set up, but i am going off of complete assumptions.

Can someone put these concerns to rest? I do know that if I use it, and it spits out winning bids, it will pay for itself immediately.


----------



## electrictim510

I would like to see if it is possible to go in and change/make up new formulas per task. Being able to change hourly and material bump up helps greatly, but I tend to also add charges for more technical or critical stuff that would not apply to all tasks.


----------



## B W E

Tried to do the free trial, said my company number couldn't be found....wtf?


----------



## electrictim510

B W E said:


> Tried to do the free trial, said my company number couldn't be found....wtf?


check your email for a confirmation email. The company number will be sent there.


----------



## B W E

electrictim510 said:


> check your email for a confirmation email. The company number will be sent there.


never got one, does it take a couple days or something? i just signed up like 30 minutes ago for the trial. Pizza's here...... gotta go.


----------



## electrictim510

B W E said:


> never got one, does it take a couple days or something? i just signed up like 30 minutes ago for the trial. Pizza's here...... gotta go.


Got mine in a couple minutes, check your junk emails.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

electrictim510 said:


> I would like to see if it is possible to go in and change/make up new formulas per task. Being able to change hourly and material bump up helps greatly, but I tend to also add charges for more technical or critical stuff that would not apply to all tasks.


I might be able to do that. We are pretty good at making requested changes. Having the simple tasks added has made the program that much better.


----------



## Kite&KeyElectric

electrictim510 said:


> That might be going a little over the top. :blink: I find it to be a good system, but it is not the only way to go. Saying that, I think that part of your comment is a little harsh. I have been doing flat-rate for about 10 years now and I still have my reservations on the system. From an outside point of view it can be a little intimidating for those who are not use to flat-rate yet. I am not against the system at all, in fact I will probably end up purchasing it. I just think that comment is a little harsh. I want to see everyone change over to flat-rate personally.


Your're right, its not the only system, but its the most economical and most extensive. I did my research. With this system, you start at $89/month, which I hear is going down. All other systems require $1000's of dollars to start, and then $100's to upkeep.

It was a little harsh, but it was meant to rock vinroc's boat. I was the guty with the outside point of view last year, but when I researched flat rate to the T, I discovered that flat rate was the best way to price for the customer and the contractor (time and material guys, I'm not jabbing at you). I then was introduced to ES2 by another contractor and after all my research recognized the value of it. Maybe vinroc needs to research it some more and the other flat rate systems. When he does, he will see that ES2 is one of the best.


----------



## vinroc

Since I started my shop four years ago I have been doing flat rate (unit) pricing. What I am truly looking for is a large data base of jobs in a book or a disk. If its a program I must be able to make any changes I feel necessary.

I am continually making new flat rate sheets but I can't think of everything. I use Craftsman books 2012 electrical estimator, book and program to gather information and make my list. I also found bits of information in various other books.

I find residential work is and can be very specific and if data base builders would focus Solely on that, I would be very happy


----------



## vinroc

kite&keyelectric said:


> there are minor problems and and are being dealt with according to the developer
> 
> not sure what you mean by scroll screen.
> 
> Email the developer, he will help with the un and pw
> 
> as of right now, no on changing quantities when already on the invoice. But that's not a deal breaker.
> 
> All the pics are now gone. The program was real slow, and most of us feat they were not necessary. I don't show the program to customers, i have a pricing sheet with options that i present.
> 
> There is no trial and error. This is one of the most extensive flat rate programs there is. Like i said before, it has everything you need. Just like any app, you have to get familiar with it and learn how to use it.
> 
> If you can't see the value in it, then you may not be ready for flat rate. I have made way more money in my first 4 weeks than i did in 3 months charging hourly.


i cannot move the screen up and down with my mouse wheel.


----------



## electrictim510

It's going to be hard to be able to make a task for every job imaginable. I work off about a 75 page book right now that covers 90% of the calls I do. Anything else can be estimated on the spot.


----------



## macmikeman

That program has made me at least ten times the amount of money I spent per month on it, and thats no lie. Its the bomb.


----------



## vinroc

I have used the software for just about a week. I did like the entire database. I needed more scenarios. So I am still using the same method as before. I did like the layout. 

When they drop the the contract and make more changes I will consider using again.


----------



## HARRY304E

vinroc said:


> I have used the software for just about a week. I did like the entire database. I needed more scenarios. So I am still using the same method as before. I did like the layout.
> 
> When they drop the the contract and make more changes I will consider using again.


I'm pretty sure that there is no contract now just monthly payments.


----------



## Chris1971

What other options are available for flat rate pricing software?


----------



## TheBrushMan007

NSPG
Aptora


----------



## FranklinsApprentice

HARRY304E said:


> I'm pretty sure that there is no contract now just monthly payments.


No contract? I guess that's good. I'm sure once contractors use it, most will keep it. I know I am.


----------



## electrictim510

We will be purchasing it by next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## yrman

After too many delays, we finally signed up for ESS2 today. So far we are delighted and only wish we had pulled the trigger sooner.

It is still a under development but will be immediately useful and valuable as is. I had purchased the ESS flat rate book last year, but James is right, the program is much more useful than any printed book. 

Once I installed it, I emailed James with a few questions and he called me to walk me throught it on the phone. Who could ask for better support.

My plan was to use it to break up our proposal and estimate bottleneck and then if we liked it to consider an Ipad for it. Jim was so thrilled with it that we just went and purchased a new iPad tonight. He wanted to use it starting tomorrow. It is awesome and a very good deal, it will pay for itself many times over. I am glad we got it and would reccommend it to anyone. James is great to work with and you have nothing to lose by trying it. Go for it.


----------



## electrictim510

yrman said:


> After too many delays, we finally signed up for ESS2 today. So far we are delighted and only wish we had pulled the trigger sooner.
> 
> It is still a under development but will be immediately useful and valuable as is. I had purchased the ESS flat rate book last year, but James is right, the program is much more useful than any printed book.
> 
> Once I installed it, I emailed James with a few questions and he called me to walk me throught it on the phone. Who could ask for better support.
> 
> My plan was to use it to break up our proposal and estimate bottleneck and then if we liked it to consider an Ipad for it. Jim was so thrilled with it that we just went and purchased a new iPad tonight. He wanted to use it starting tomorrow. It is awesome and a very good deal, it will pay for itself many times over. I am glad we got it and would reccommend it to anyone. James is great to work with and you have nothing to lose by trying it. Go for it.


Can't wait!


----------



## FranklinsApprentice

yrman said:
 

> After too many delays, we finally signed up for ESS2 today. So far we are delighted and only wish we had pulled the trigger sooner.
> 
> It is still a under development but will be immediately useful and valuable as is. I had purchased the ESS flat rate book last year, but James is right, the program is much more useful than any printed book.
> 
> Once I installed it, I emailed James with a few questions and he called me to walk me throught it on the phone. Who could ask for better support.
> 
> My plan was to use it to break up our proposal and estimate bottleneck and then if we liked it to consider an Ipad for it. Jim was so thrilled with it that we just went and purchased a new iPad tonight. He wanted to use it starting tomorrow. It is awesome and a very good deal, it will pay for itself many times over. I am glad we got it and would reccommend it to anyone. James is great to work with and you have nothing to lose by trying it. Go for it.


Lol, I showed it to Jim at the seminar, and he didn't seem impressed with it. It's funny how we change.


----------



## electrictim510

I'm working on a list of questions for James. If the things that I see can be changed to meet our model or something similar it wilL be beyond Awesome!


----------



## electrictim510

Anyone else having an issue with 'custom task' taking forever to load? I have no idea what it does because it never loads for me to see that section...


----------



## TheBrushMan007

The custom task not loading is a bug that we found last week. From what I understand, it only happens with new customers or trials. It has been addressed along with a few other issues. The update should be here in the next couple days.


----------



## electrictim510

TheBrushMan007 said:


> The custom task not loading is a bug that we found last week. From what I understand, it only happens with new customers or trials. It has been addressed along with a few other issues. The update should be here in the next couple days.


Ok, great. A bunch of stuff runs real slow on mine. I am not sure If it is the iPad I'm on or what.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

There are some items that run slower than others. Should not be more than 2 seconds. The version coming soon has been completely rewritten and has absolutely no lags. It doesn't even look the same.


----------



## Sparky J

I am digging the new updates and have had the program since the end of last year good product some annoying bugs once worked out will make an awesome product. I do like the fact that it is in a state of constant evolvement it makes the product better and not stale. 
My only issue right now is as the new updates come out I find out about them what seems like second hand, last iPad update I only found out because I just happened to check for an update on another app. 
I used to get emails about updates but not anymore :001_huh:


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Sparky J said:


> I am digging the new updates and have had the program since the end of last year good product some annoying bugs once worked out will make an awesome product. I do like the fact that it is in a state of constant evolvement it makes the product better and not stale.
> My only issue right now is as the new updates come out I find out about them what seems like second hand, last iPad update I only found out because I just happened to check for an update on another app.
> I used to get emails about updates but not anymore :001_huh:


Thank you, I apologize about not sending emails. I will start doing that again.:thumbsup:


----------



## electrictim510

:clap::clap: found out how to do custom tasks! I love it! Now I hate you James. :laughing: I'll be making custom tasks now for the rest of my life. I like how you made it flexible enough that we can input our own data rather than rely on yours, which is fine and all, I just like being able to change things as I would like to. I'm pretty pumped now. Can't wait to see what has been improved on. 

One request I have. A way to set bump up on materials. I tried doing this by useing sales tax but then it comes out as such on the invoice. No huge biggie if this is a headache since I can make a 'simple task' like we talked about to cover it. It would just look a little better on the invoice if they only see one task rather than two.

Thanks again for the hard work you've put into this system, it's turning out fantastic!


----------



## rnr electric

I use two different setups and break them Dow as "service work" and new construction.i found it too difficult to use on new construction, and it was not really intended for This use. For service, it is awesome. A great system overall.


----------



## electrictim510

rnr electric said:


> I use two different setups and break them Dow as "service work" and new construction.i found it too difficult to use on new construction, and it was not really intended for This use. For service, it is awesome. A great system overall.


I intend to make a couple categories. "Service" and "competitive". Competitive will be for when customers are getting estimates and only really care about price. Service will be for everything else.


----------



## SHADOW

Can you change the product,instead of cutler hammer,use square d breaker?


----------



## electrictim510

SHADOW said:


> Can you change the product,instead of cutler hammer,use square d breaker?


Pretty much anything is changeable in one way or another.

I changed a few things just because I wanted it worded different. The more I learn about it the more I like it.

Do you have the trial downloaded?


----------



## SHADOW

Yes,I am playing with it,the price seem ok for up here,I willtry to learn more about it.


----------



## macmikeman

My only gripe about it has nothing to do with Jim's program and everything to do with Apple. Its hard to keep it open and unattended on the Ipad. I am thinking about getting a mac air to keep in the van instead, so I can defeat the log out if unattended annoyance thats central to the Ipads... 

Otherwise, this program is pretty darn good...


----------



## FranklinsApprentice

macmikeman said:


> My only gripe about it has nothing to do with Jim's program and everything to do with Apple. Its hard to keep it open and unattended on the Ipad. I am thinking about getting a mac air to keep in the van instead, so I can defeat the log out if unattended annoyance thats central to the Ipads...
> 
> Otherwise, this program is pretty darn good...


This and the the keyboard not auto capitalizing/correcting and other normal iOS keyboard features are my biggest gripes. James said fixes are coming for the in the future.


----------



## kennydmeek

Downloaded the software but haven't gotten login credentials yet...been a while...


----------



## electrictim510

kennydmeek said:


> Downloaded the software but haven't gotten login credentials yet...been a while...


Have you checked your junk emails? I received mine within minutes.


----------



## kennydmeek

Ok...Now I'm in...added a customer and started to do an estimate and it kicked me out for no apparent reason and is taking forever to log back in...


----------



## electrictim510

kennydmeek said:


> Ok...Now I'm in...added a customer and started to do an estimate and it kicked me out for no apparent reason and is taking forever to log back in...


James is working out some kinks and updates will be available soon to fix those issues. Also the trial version is a little more glitchy.


----------



## kennydmeek

Ok...Mac now...Finally logged back in and it kicked me out when I tried to hit the down button to scroll. Seems kinda cool when I get in but is way buggy...and when I try to log back in it locks up and I have to force quit...


----------



## electrictim510

kennydmeek said:


> Ok...Mac now...Finally logged back in and it kicked me out when I tried to hit the down button to scroll. Seems kinda cool when I get in but is way buggy...and when I try to log back in it locks up and I have to force quit...


Go to the website and use the help or troubleshooting topic. They have great customer service. Might have to wait till Monday but wouldn't help to put in a ticket now.


----------



## yrman

At tne moment it is very buggy, especially on the ipad. They have submitted an update which is supposed to solve the issues you describe. They are just waiting for apple to release it. The desktop version is ok right now. James says the ipad will be fixed with the new update. It is frustating, but James is on it and working hard to get it straightened out immediately. The program has a lot of potential and I believe it is worth sticking it out as they work out the kinks.


----------



## kennydmeek

Copy function not working...Pastes old info..


----------



## kennydmeek

It's pretty cool in theory...Some tasks aren't as apparent as one would like- Changing quantities, deleting estimates or invoices, excited to play with it if these things materialize, navigating the book is a bit cumbersome but like the way the estimates and invoices come up when done. Pricing seems about right.


----------



## kennydmeek

Been several days and have gotten no response on my trouble request...Bill Ruffner at Turbobid keeps in contact with me and I only peeked at that like 2 years ago. Customer service...


----------



## electrictim510

Weird. Unlike James. Maybe message him here. "TheBrushMan007"


----------



## vinroc

I still dont like the contract.


----------



## Chris1971

vinroc said:


> I still dont like the contract.



I'm close to committing but, don't like being tied into a contract either.


----------



## vinroc

I can see it being very beneficial, but their is so much I would like to change about it in order for me to use it to my advantage.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

kennydmeek said:


> Been several days and have gotten no response on my trouble request...Bill Ruffner at Turbobid keeps in contact with me and I only peeked at that like 2 years ago. Customer service...


I apologize about not getting with you sooner. The last two weeks have been very cumbersome. We have been working diligently on repairing bugs to the system and we had an issue with Apple. I assure everyone, all the bugs and glitches are fixed and we waiting on Apple to release our update.


----------



## kennydmeek

TheBrushMan007 said:


> I apologize about not getting with you sooner. The last two weeks have been very cumbersome. We have been working diligently on repairing bugs to the system and we had an issue with Apple. I assure everyone, all the bugs and glitches are fixed and we waiting on Apple to release our update.


Thanks so much James! Looking forward to the update!


----------



## FranklinsApprentice

Chris1971 said:


> I'm close to committing but, don't like being tied into a contract either.


I assure you, you will keep this program for years. Go for it. Jump on in, the temperature is perfect.


----------



## VachonElectric

ok so i have had the trial version for about 4 days now and it seems very good, just some getting used to. Just a few qusetions didnt see any group for pools and i wish you could look at the material list for a job and just delete what you wont be using for that job. i am sure i will get the full version when my trial runs out, will on my info be lost from the trial version when i do that or does it transfer over?


----------



## vinroc

I would like a large data base. I want to create the combinations on my own. But most of all I dont want to be in a contract with a software that hasnt been fully worked out.


----------



## 19kilosparky984

vinroc said:


> I would like a large data base. I want to create the combinations on my own. But most of all I dont want to be in a contract with a software that hasnt been fully worked out.


All the estimating software has a contract. You pay a monthly fee because it is constantly updated . What you are asking probably wouldn't fit on an iPad

I think a lot of you don't understand it's for resi service work, and when you use it for what it is meant to be used for its the cats ass.


----------



## VachonElectric

also how would you go about pricing an addition or even a whole house? just trying to get a good feel for the program before i jump in head first.


----------



## J. Temple

VachonElectric said:


> also how would you go about pricing an addition or even a whole house? just trying to get a good feel for the program before i jump in head first.


From what I've read in previous posts on ET, James is working on residential "new construction" pricing. I'm very curious to know if that is coming out in the next update or soon.


----------



## vinroc

Not all estimating sofeware have a contract, some you can buy outright and get free updates. I just want the large data base to estimate how I want to. I do like the look and feel of the app I just want to munipulate it the way I need to. I only do residential work. That is why I was so interested in it.

Right now I use a combination of books and one program.



19kilosparky984 said:


> All the estimating software has a contract. You pay a monthly fee because it is constantly updated . What you are asking probably wouldn't fit on an iPad
> 
> I think a lot of you don't understand it's for resi service work, and when you use it for what it is meant to be used for its the cats ass.


----------



## 19kilosparky984

vinroc said:


> Not all estimating sofeware have a contract, some you can buy outright and get free updates. I just want the large data base to estimate how I want to. I do like the look and feel of the app I just want to munipulate it the way I need to. I only do residential work. That is why I was so interested in it.
> 
> Right now I use a combination of books and one program.


Ok for starters learn how to type.

So name some that do not have contracts.

Let's here it.


----------



## kennydmeek

19kilosparky984 said:


> Ok for starters learn how to type.
> 
> So name some that do not have contracts.
> 
> Let's here it.


Turbobid...?


----------



## macmikeman

19kilosparky984 said:


> Ok for starters learn how to type.
> 
> So name some that do not have contracts.
> 
> Let's here it.


OK, Celtics residential remodel spreadsheet, based upon the Romex Racer sheet, was a contract free , no charge, hell of a good job.. I still use it a lot.


----------



## vinroc

Craftsman 2012 electrical estimating (book and CD)


----------



## vinroc

I just upgraded my trail version of ES2 to full paid version. So I'm in it for two years. I am making a list of bugs i see and ways to make it beeetteerr.


----------



## 19kilosparky984

kennydmeek said:


> Turbobid...?


Turbobid isn't flat rate.

Turbobid is something like 175 four times a year for updates


----------



## 19kilosparky984

vinroc said:


> Craftsman 2012 electrical estimating (book and CD)


That isn't flat rate

And you get what you pay for .

I can not believe anyone actually uses that to bid


----------



## vinroc

19kilosparky984 said:


> That isn't flat rate
> 
> And you get what you pay for .
> 
> I can not believe anyone actually uses that to bid


They dont have to be flat rate. You can make your own flat rate prices. Thats why I want a large data base. I dont need someone to make combinations for me, I can do it myself. 

If you dont have your own database I hope ES2 never goes down.


----------



## yrman

Chris1971 said:


> I'm close to committing but, don't like being tied into a contract either.


James is a really stand up guy. I don't think he would hold you to the contract if you were not happy. I have emailed and spoken with him numerous times and he really wants his customers to be happy. Reach out to him. The program has great potential and the more of us that support it, the more incentive he has to keep improving it and responding to our needs.


----------



## HARRY304E

yrman said:


> James is a really stand up guy. I don't think he would hold you to the contract if you were not happy. I have emailed and spoken with him numerous times and he really wants his customers to be happy. Reach out to him. The program has great potential and the more of us that support it, the more incentive he has to keep improving it and responding to our needs.


There is no way to beat that type of customer service...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 19kilosparky984

vinroc said:


> They dont have to be flat rate. You can make your own flat rate prices. Thats why I want a large data base. I dont need someone to make combinations for me, I can do it myself.
> 
> If you dont have your own database I hope ES2 never goes down.


So your using a new construction program to make your own flat rate prices for service work?????????????????????

Your that guy that comes in,low balls everyone and goes belly up real quick.


----------



## vinroc

19kilosparky984 said:


> So your using a new construction program to make your own flat rate prices for service work?????????????????????
> 
> Your that guy that comes in,low balls everyone and goes belly up real quick.


No, Im the guy that spends time making data sheets with time costs, and local price rates, to build his database.

A box cost the same whether its new construction or service work.

Im also the guy who sees that you seem to be more focused on pinching me then relaying information. DIRECT YOUR PISS IN ANOTHER DIRECTION SIR.

GOOD DAY.


----------



## FranklinsApprentice

vinroc said:


> No, Im the guy that spends time making data sheets with time costs, and local price rates, to build his database.
> 
> A box cost the same whether its new construction or service work.
> 
> Im also the guy who sees that you seem to be more focused on pinching me then relaying information. DIRECT YOUR PISS IN ANOTHER DIRECTION SIR.
> 
> GOOD DAY.


Kilo isn't talking about prices of materials. He's talking about labor, new construction is based on a more efficient labor hour. Service is a lot more less efficient so if you are pricing for example "adding a circuit" based on a new construction labor hour, then you are going to be much cheaper, hence "low balling."


----------



## vinroc

I understand. I use the hours as reference and adjust accordingly. While using any estimating software or books you will in time develop your own system. 

He sure carries a lot of piss. Goddamn I like the think electricians are at the top of the skill trades. But sometimes I just don't know.


----------



## Tiger

vinroc said:


> No, Im the guy that spends time making data sheets with time costs, and local price rates, to build his database.


There are a lot of different methods that can be successful. Some companies work with price books with hundreds of pages and some with one page. I used to work from one page, then I worked from eight pages, and now I work from 40 spreadsheets on my iPad. 

More importantly, I continually check completed projects for profit. Lately I've been adding completed projects to the spreadsheets. It is fast and accurate.

James is a good man and he sells a good database. There's no need to attack anyone using another system.


----------



## Sparky J

Tiger how do you do spread sheets on you iPad? Can you make changes to them on it also or just import finished sheets.


----------



## vinroc

Tiger said:


> There are a lot of different methods that can be successful. Some companies work with price books with hundreds of pages and some with one page. I used to work from one page, then I worked from eight pages, and now I work from 40 spreadsheets on my iPad.
> 
> More importantly, I continually check completed projects for profit. Lately I've been adding completed projects to the spreadsheets. It is fast and accurate.
> 
> James is a good man and he sells a good database. There's no need to attack anyone using another system.


I was not attacking anyone but was being attacked.


----------



## Tiger

vinroc said:


> I was not attacking anyone but was being attacked.


I know. That was my point.


----------



## macmikeman

Sparky J said:


> Tiger how do you do spread sheets on you iPad? Can you make changes to them on it also or just import finished sheets.




There is a spreadsheet app from Apple called Numbers. It costs about thirty bucks I think, and yes you can make sheets on the pad with it. It's full featured, much like Excel.


----------



## Tiger

Sparky J said:


> Tiger how do you do spread sheets on you iPad? Can you make changes to them on it also or just import finished sheets.


Imported sheets. I create and change the spreadsheets in .numbers on my Mac. Then I keep them in Dropbox on the Mac, shared with the iPad. So, for example, I have a spreadsheet for ceiling fans, attic access in EMT (a database not easily found). If the job is 3 fans, I open Dropbox, scroll down to Ceiling Fans, open that spreadsheet and almost instantly I have the price.

It took a lot of work and job tracking to create the spreadsheets, but my interface with these spreadsheets is almost instant. This is my primary use of the iPad.


----------



## Tiger

macmikeman said:


> There is a spreadsheet app from Apple called Numbers. It costs about thirty bucks I think, and yes you can make sheets on the pad with it. It's full featured, much like Excel.


Numbers for the iPad is $9.99. I prefer using the Mac with a mouse and full keyboard. Dropbox is free.


----------



## macmikeman

Tiger said:


> Numbers for the iPad is $9.99. I prefer using the Mac with a mouse and full keyboard. Dropbox is free.


I got me so many apps, I cant keep track of the money each costs anymore, but in the old days what I have on my Ipad would have been thousands and thousands under the old way they charged for software...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Ruffner

19kilosparky984 said:


> Turbobid isn't flat rate.
> 
> Turbobid is something like 175 four times a year for updates


Just to set the record straight, updates are included for free for the first six months. Updates are distributed on a continual basis throughout the year via an auto update feature. At the end of the first six months, customers may renew the update plan for $150 per six month period. However, if it is not renewed, TurboBid will continue to work forever as it is.

TurboBid's price is $1,295. This can be paid in four monthly payments of $325 each. While I can appreciate the appeal of low cost monthly subscription plans, they follow the same logic as leasing a car versus purchasing a car. While leasing usually allows you to enjoy initial smaller monthly payments, you don't own anything when you decide to stop making payments.

If you're not sure if you'll be in business for more than a year, a monthly subscription might be the way to go. It's a good way to hedge your bets or to help with cash flow issues. It all depends on where you're at and what makes sense to you.

If you want to look at long term costs of ownership, TurboBid's average monthly cost without updates over a five year period averages out to be $21 per month. The average monthly cost with updates (The cost would be less if periodic update periods were skipped) is $44 per month. The long term result is a lower monthly cost with the added benefit of ownership.

Please understand that I am in no way putting down Precision Pricing's payment structure. The post that I am responding to incorrectly gave the impression that TurboBid was way more expensive than what it really is. I just want to set the record straight.

Best Regards,

Bill Ruffner
TurboBid Founder & CEO
[email protected]
www.TurboBid.net
Video Demo


----------



## sparkie2010

I have to to say that Bill and James both love to give us 100% great customer service. 

I dont think its fair to post negative or incorrect statements regarding there programs. 

Both of these gentlemen are stand up guys and are giving us an awesome product. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Bill Ruffner

19kilosparky984 said:


> Turbobid isn't flat rate.


I might as well respond to this as well. We are currently in the process of adding a flat rate section for service and remodeling work to our master database. We have already finished adding thousands of assemblies that use a labor rate that reflects the higher labor associated with service/remodel work. 

You can select to use material prices that reflect the materials average market price or pricing from your actual vendors. You can also use our exclusive TurboPricer material update service to electronically update material prices for up to five of your actual vendors.

You can use a billable rate per hour that includes pay rate, burden, overhead and profit or you can break it down into specific categories.

Assemblies include replacement of existing devices as well as new installations. Assemblies also reflect open access, limited access and no access.

TurboBid’s formal proposal allows you to present your customers with a detailed proposal explaining exactly what is included and excluded in your pricing. TurboBid's quantity take-off allows you to show your customer a breakdown of what is being done on a room by room basis. You can also provide your customer with a room by room breakdown that includes per each and extended totals for labor hours, labor cost, material pricing and total price. These values are per room as well as the total job.

Our customers will be able to use their copy of TurboBid for new residential, commercial, industrial, low voltage, plumbing, service and remodeling. They will now be able to use the powerful features of a true estimating program to generate flat rate proposals.

Following are some of the current flat rate assembly categories that are included in our new master database:


Appliances
Circuits - Includes new circuits, extending existing circuits, circuits in trench, etc.
Conduit, Raceways & Accessories
Diagnostic & Troubleshooting
Distribution Equipment
Generators
Landscaping
Lighting
Mechanical
Misc. Direct Job Expenses
Motion Detectors
Signaling, Detectors, Fire & Security
Sound & Audio
Time Clocks
Underground, Poles, Trenching & Concrete
Voice, Data & Video
Wiring Devices
Best Regards,


Bill Ruffner
TurboBid Founder & CEO
[email protected]
www.TurboBid.net
Video Demo


----------



## Service Call

I've tried to locate this program at the app store with no luck. Hints?


----------



## Podagrower

Here's the gauntlet I'm throwing down. The new Asus Transformer Infinity will be hitting the shelves July 16. That's the tablet I plan to buy for my use. So, whoever gets an Android app running the soonest will probably get my money.


----------



## vinroc

Service Call said:


> I've tried to locate this program at the app store with no luck. Hints?


Type in ES2


----------



## Service Call

Tried that to no avail


----------



## J. Temple

Google it! FYI ES2 is a iPad app and will not come upon the iPhone app search.


----------



## ACNJ

From your iPad in the App Store type in The search field "electrician success". It will come up
James is a great guy and us very helpful with his product. Give the trial a run and see what you think


----------



## Service Call

I did find it thru the iPad. Then it asked for customer # and email, password. Which was not prompted when downloaded on the iPad, so I tried to put it on the PC as per previous discussions, went to the website but could not find the trial version. So I put in a request to where I could find it, the damn code on the bottom would not verify me not being a spammer. After 6 tries it did something but I don't know if it went thru. I still have not received verification that the request went thru or not. If it wasn't for the info on this forum I would have just passed it off as trash. Don't know if I want this or not now, it has been a real pain.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Service Call said:


> I did find it thru the iPad. Then it asked for customer # and email, password. Which was not prompted when downloaded on the iPad, so I tried to put it on the PC as per previous discussions, went to the website but could not find the trial version. So I put in a request to where I could find it, the damn code on the bottom would not verify me not being a spammer. After 6 tries it did something but I don't know if it went thru. I still have not received verification that the request went thru or not. If it wasn't for the info on this forum I would have just passed it off as trash. Don't know if I want this or not now, it has been a real pain.


I apologize.. but there is not a trial at this time due to the new version coming out.
Your close enough to me that I can drive out your way and show you what the new program will do in person or if your ever out my way, you can see me at my office.


----------



## Service Call

Thank you James for the response, you don't need to go out of your way to show me, but I will wait for the new release and pay attention to the responses. Also, maybe you could make the home screen a little better to navigate. It says to "not" use your back button and to utilize the button available at the bottom of the screen, there is no back button on the screen. Thanks again for clarifying the issues I had.


----------



## J. Temple

TheBrushMan007 said:


> I apologize.. but there is not a trial at this time due to the new version coming out.
> Your close enough to me that I can drive out your way and show you what the new program will do in person or if your ever out my way, you can see me at my office.


James:
I had the trail version and I think it is great. I just haven't taken the next step to purchase. Out of curiosity, what all will be in the new version? What improvements? What changes?


----------



## Sparky J

Hey James have you found out why's up with my versions issues yet still waiting on an update......


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Sparky J said:


> Hey James have you found out why's up with my versions issues yet still waiting on an update......


We should definitely have something back to you today, IT was out for a few days.


----------



## Jbird66

I just signed up for ES2 today.

Installation was easy and I had a couple questions and James had me an answer back very quick!

So far I give it an "A"

Tonight when I get back in the office I will start setting up the Company information. Is there a step by step guide out on what all I need to input in order to get up and running? 

Thanks James!


----------



## Bill Ruffner

19kilosparky984 said:


> TurboBid isn't flat rate.


In addition to being able to estimate new residential construction and commercial projects, TurboBid does include flat rate pricing capabilities for service and/or remodel work. 

Here are a few videos if you're interested:

Create an estimate for service and/or remodel work

Flat rate pricing book for your office and technicians

Flat rate price list or option pricing for your customers


Best regards,

Bill Ruffner


----------



## macmikeman

Bill Ruffner said:


> In addition to being able to estimate new residential construction and commercial projects, TurboBid does include flat rate pricing capabilities for service and/or remodel work.
> 
> Here are a few videos if you're interested:
> 
> Create an estimate for service and/or remodel work
> 
> Flat rate pricing book for your office and technicians
> 
> Flat rate price list or option pricing for your customers
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Bill Ruffner


Bill, is there a mobile setup for non traditional computing methods - Ipads, Android pads , smart phones, etc?


----------



## 19kilosparky984

macmikeman said:



> Bill, is there a mobile setup for non traditional computing methods - Ipads, Android pads , smart phones, etc?


No there isn't.

I don't think he understands that his program is great for new construction but it is light years behind Jim's program when it comes to flat rate


----------



## kennydmeek

Is the new version up and running now?


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Were getting close but we are doing extensive beta testing to make sure we put out a top notch all original program. I assure you that it is in fact light years ahead of the competition and what I have now.:thumbsup: It will be worth the wait.


----------



## Flytyingyaker

I can not wait please hurry lol


----------



## electrictim510

I think Brush's product is really good. I am eagerly awaiting the new version. I see so much potential in it and it is pretty obvious that an electrician had his hands in it from the way it is built. Lots of similar software are obviously made by someone who has never been in the field. 

I would love to see it right away, but I would rather like to wait till they have all the time needed to make it the way they want, no rush. :thumbsup:


----------



## rnr electric

I have had James program since it first came out for iPads, i think i was one of his first ten customers. I have only used it a few times simply because I do mostly new homes,And his invoicing doesn't really fit in with mine. however when my 2 yr contract is up I can promise that I will renew my contract, I have never been dissatisfied with my profit margin when I used his system... EVER!. His customer service is second to none and I have always been able to reach Jim personally. He has ALLWAYS been prompt when returning calls and is a stand up guy IMO. Sells a fine product and stands behind it.


----------



## Bill Ruffner

macmikeman said:


> Bill, is there a mobile setup for non traditional computing methods - Ipads, Android pads , smart phones, etc?


The flat rate pricing book can be put on IPads,etc. This will allow users to quickly access their flat rate price books. However, TurboBid is not a cloud based application. Because it is an estimating software program, the power of a computer is needed. While IPads seem to be popular and have a cool factor, they are not computers and are not capable of running true software programs. Our customers simply use a nice lightweight laptop with no problems.

James has a good product and I'm very proud of what he has done. I not only consider him an old customer but also a friend. I am not competing with his application. For those of you that just do flat rate, you might find that his product fits your needs just fine. Every software application has its strengths as well as its weakness'. It's really a matter of evaluating all of the estimating software programs and seeing which one follows a system that you're comfortable with. Think of it as a long term investment. Does it fit your needs now and in the future? Does it allow you to capitalize on opportunities to estimate other types of electrical construction that may come your way? The important part is to have a system that allows you to accurately identify and account for all of your costs (Material, labor and misc. expenses) in order to consistently arrive at an accurate bid price, whether it be flat rate pricing or full blown estimates.

Please remember that I originally replied to a false post made regarding TurboBid. My intention was simply to set the record straight, not to promote TurboBid. Search engines have a long memory and I can't let false information go unchallenged.


----------



## Lighting Retro

so is there a point in evaluation software if in fact a new version is coming out that is so different? Is it an option? Ready to take a look at it and evaluate for launch. Thanks.


----------



## 19kilosparky984

Bill Ruffner said:


> The flat rate pricing book can be put on IPads,etc. This will allow users to quickly access their flat rate price books. However, TurboBid is not a cloud based application. Because it is an estimating software program, the power of a computer is needed. While IPads seem to be popular and have a cool factor, they are not computers and are not capable of running true software programs. Our customers simply use a nice lightweight laptop with no problems.
> 
> James has a good product and I'm very proud of what he has done. I not only consider him an old customer but also a friend. I am not competing with his application. For those of you that just do flat rate, you might find that his product fits your needs just fine. Every software application has its strengths as well as its weakness'. It's really a matter of evaluating all of the estimating software programs and seeing which one follows a system that you're comfortable with. Think of it as a long term investment. Does it fit your needs now and in the future? Does it allow you to capitalize on opportunities to estimate other types of electrical construction that may come your way? The important part is to have a system that allows you to accurately identify and account for all of your costs (Material, labor and misc. expenses) in order to consistently arrive at an accurate bid price, whether it be flat rate pricing or full blown estimates.
> 
> Please remember that I originally replied to a false post made regarding TurboBid. My intention was simply to set the record straight, not to promote TurboBid. Search engines have a long memory and I can't let false information go unchallenged.


Give it a rest.

Your program is great for new construction but is it really necessary to sabotage A thread about something your program doesn't do for a shameless plug.

Turbo bid doesn't hold a candle to Jim's program when it comes to resi service work no matter what you say or think. Get over it.


----------



## Lighting Retro

unnecessary


----------



## sparkie2010

The only difference is that Bills program is an estimating and flat rate software. It looks very good and very useful. 

James software is also a flat rate system, plus it is a crm. You can't compare.


----------



## kennydmeek

Are we there yet?


----------



## chicken steve

sales-a-ggedon Kenny?

yeah........

~CS~


----------



## vinroc

You know I wish I had access to material prices and instal labor hours then I could make my own tasks.


----------



## MDShunk

Bill Ruffner said:


> Please remember that I originally replied to a false post made regarding TurboBid. My intention was simply to set the record straight, not to promote TurboBid. Search engines have a long memory and I can't let false information go unchallenged.


I lost 38 pounds using TurboBid, and my libido has returned to its former level.


----------



## chicken steve

before the prevelance of the 'net one could sign up for pricing guides, which were mailed, and had to be collated into 3 ring binders weekly

this is what i, as many did in the 80's....

now we're proliferated with them, as well as have the common resource of the internet, all fine and well to have _choices_....

but what i find is, no _formal_ consumer report, or detailed analysis exists among the end users, which in our case would be the EC contingent

I find this strange, as i could obtain ratings on _almost _any commodity

~CS~


----------



## TheBrushMan007

kennydmeek said:


> Are we there yet?


Release date to Apple is October 18, if all goes well, it takes 5 to 7 days for acceptance.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

vinroc said:


> You know I wish I had access to material prices and instal labor hours then I could make my own tasks.


More options are coming with the new version. If you have any questions or needs please contact me via email because I do not always check the forum.


----------



## vinroc

I want to make my own tasks combinations instead of using only preset tasks.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

You can.


----------



## kennydmeek

MDShunk said:


> I lost 38 pounds using TurboBid, and my libido has returned to its former level.


That's great if you're Marie Osmond...Not so much if you're Karen Carpenter...


----------



## fondini

kennydmeek said:


> That's great if you're Marie Osmond...Not so much if you're Karen Carpenter...


That's funny! But you are dating yourself.....


----------



## Lighting Retro

TheBrushMan007 said:


> More options are coming with the new version. If you have any questions or needs please contact me via email because I do not always check the forum.


Was there a launch date on the update? Since I'm learning the software, I king of want to wait to learn it once. :thumbup:


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Lighting Retro said:


> Was there a launch date on the update? Since I'm learning the software, I king of want to wait to learn it once. :thumbup:


There will be a series of launches this year. 
This month on the 18th we will release to Apple the new iPad live version. It typically takes 5 to 7 business days for acceptance.
November/ December we will release the new Mac/Pc version that will be compatible with this months version that has QB integration.

December if all goes to plan we will release the live/non-live iPad version with even more upgrades and the Droid version.


----------



## FranklinsApprentice

TheBrushMan007 said:


> There will be a series of launches this year.
> This month on the 18th we will release to Apple the new iPad live version. It typically takes 5 to 7 business days for acceptance.
> November/ December we will release the new Mac/Pc version that will be compatible with this months version that has QB integration.
> 
> December if all goes to plan we will release the live/non-live iPad version with even more upgrades and the Droid version.


I like the sound of Quickbooks integration.


----------



## Lighting Retro

Quickbooks online, or regular Quickbooks?


----------



## Jbird66

TheBrushMan007 said:


> There will be a series of launches this year.
> This month on the 18th we will release to Apple the new iPad live version. It typically takes 5 to 7 business days for acceptance.
> November/ December we will release the new Mac/Pc version that will be compatible with this months version that has QB integration.
> 
> December if all goes to plan we will release the live/non-live iPad version with even more upgrades and the Droid version.


 
Thanks for the update on the upgrades. Sounds like you have been hard at work!


----------



## Johnny LA

*ES and iPad*



TheBrushMan007 said:


> Release date to Apple is October 18, if all goes well, it takes 5 to 7 days for acceptance.


Wil it be compatible with IOS6?


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Johnny LA said:


> Wil it be compatible with IOS6?


Yes Sir!


----------



## Lighting Retro

Lighting Retro said:


> Quickbooks online, or regular Quickbooks?


I ask because I've been using QB Online for some time,and there are far more programs compatible with the local version. Thanks. 

Does this software have the ability to help with inventory tracking James? I'm wondering if one of the reports can show what material should have been used on one truck/crew for the month that can be reconciled with what you stocked the truck with. I'm trying to avoid issues of disappearing material by having some built in tracking. Thanks.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

I will find out QB tomorrow.

The new system is easier to manage materials. At the first of the year we will be working on a tracking system using scanning.


----------



## Lighting Retro

wow, that would be cool. Sounds like you are putting this thing on steroids.


----------



## Johnny LA

*logout*

Could you also find out if the new iPad vesrsion will allow ES2 to stay open if you change to another program and go back to ES2? Kind of a pain to re-log in each time




TheBrushMan007 said:


> I will find out QB tomorrow.
> 
> The new system is easier to manage materials. At the first of the year we will be working on a tracking system using scanning.


----------



## J. Temple

Is anybody using the new version yet? I see it is available on apple apps.


----------



## 19kilosparky984

J. Temple said:


> Is anybody using the new version yet? I see it is available on apple apps.


I am. I used it non stop here at lovely hurricane sandy. 

I am so thankful for it.


----------



## J. Temple

19kilosparky984 said:


> I am. I used it non stop here at lovely hurricane sandy.
> 
> I am so thankful for it.


How do you like the new version? What are the major improvements? Best wishes with the recovery efforts!


----------



## Johnny LA

Not a fan of needing 3G coverage just to open the app


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Johnny LA said:


> Not a fan of needing 3G coverage just to open the app


We will have a solution for that soon.


----------



## Johnny LA

I ' m unsure so far, still test driving. home inspection report in really nice and thorough. Calendar is really slick too.The customer intake form is a couple screens long and each page has to be saved separately which I find odd .


----------



## Flytyingyaker

Johnny LA said:


> I ' m unsure so far, still test driving. home inspection report in really nice and thorough. Calendar is really slick too.The customer intake form is a couple screens long and each page has to be saved separately which I find odd .



Do you find yourself doing a lot of home inspections? I like the feature but at this time do not need it. But I would like to


----------



## Johnny LA

No, only done a couple in my life. But if you want to go the SA/ inspection route, he makes it easy.


----------



## Lighting Retro

Looking forward to giving it a whirl


----------



## HARRY304E

Lighting Retro said:


> Looking forward to giving it a whirl


What ?


----------



## Lighting Retro

HARRY304E said:


> What ?


The updated version. I signed up, but didn't bother with the old version since the new one was coming out. Haven't messed with it yet due to time constraints, but looking forward to looking at functionality.


----------



## HARRY304E

Lighting Retro said:


> The updated version. I signed up, but didn't bother with the old version since the new one was coming out. Haven't messed with it yet due to time constraints, but looking forward to looking at functionality.


Cool I'm reading about it right now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dangerously

Will this software also take care of book keeping? Meaning, could you go without Quickbooks if you use this software?


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Dangerously said:


> Will this software also take care of book keeping? Meaning, could you go without Quickbooks if you use this software?


In a couple of weeks it will integrate with QB.


----------



## Dangerously

TheBrushMan007 said:


> In a couple of weeks it will integrate with QB.


It will integrate, but you will still need to purchase and use QuickBooks?


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Dangerously said:


> It will integrate, but you will still need to purchase and use QuickBooks?


This is correct. QB is separate from us.


----------



## Dangerously

TheBrushMan007 said:


> This is correct. QB is separate from us.


Oh I understand that it is separate, what I am curious about is if your software will do many of the things that QB would do?

For example, I know that both QuickBooks and your software will do estimates and invoices. 

Having a small and simple LLC, I was wondering if your software could do other accounting types of things that I would need so that I wouldn't have to use QuickBooks at all.

Please bear with me in my noobness :thumbup:


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Dangerously said:


> Oh I understand that it is separate, what I am curious about is if your software will do many of the things that QB would do?
> 
> For example, I know that both QuickBooks and your software will do estimates and invoices.
> 
> Having a small and simple LLC, I was wondering if your software could do other accounting types of things that I would need so that I wouldn't have to use QuickBooks at all.
> 
> Please bear with me in my noobness :thumbup:


Right now our program does not have accounting features. The new PC/Mac version coming out in a couple of weeks will generate an array of reports on your sales and much more.
Our program has been designed to simplify your business and give you the ability to price jobs on the spot. Scheduling, invoicing , estimating and more 
, all while doing this on the iPad which will automatically sync with your computer.

Eventually we will have accounting functions.


----------



## Dangerously

I see, I appreciate your time, thanks.

EDIT: Does your program have full functionality on the iPad Mini?


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Dangerously said:


> I see, I appreciate your time, thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Does your program have full functionality on the iPad Mini?


NP, and yes.


----------



## kennydmeek

I would still like for it to merge with Quickbooks..especially since my bank account merges with QB, that way when the bookkeeper does my monthly reconciliation everything will be wrapped in a nice little package and my paperwork becomes null..


----------



## kennydmeek

or is that nil..


----------



## TheBrushMan007

kennydmeek said:


> or is that nil..


It will


----------



## Liqued

Is there still a trial version available? I am new to being a business owner and just not sure I want to pay 100 bucks to test drive it.


----------



## Sparky J

Hey James could you please reset my home inspection declarations page on my program it's is in (I believe Latin) why I don't know I have sent in 2 requests to tech support and have yet to get and answer or even a ticket number.

Also how do I erase invoices, not edit erase.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Sparky J said:


> Hey James could you please reset my home inspection declarations page on my program it's is in (I believe Latin) why I don't know I have sent in 2 requests to tech support and have yet to get and answer or even a ticket number.
> 
> Also how do I erase invoices, not edit erase.


Very strange, I will get it taken care of first thing tomorrow. 

When we release the PC and Mac version you will be able to delete invoices, estimates and customers.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Liqued said:


> Is there still a trial version available? I am new to being a business owner and just not sure I want to pay 100 bucks to test drive it.


We will be releasing one soon.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Sparky, please check your Pm.:thumbsup:


----------



## David046

*Canadian Pricing?*

I'm just getting started as an EC, and interested in this program. Are there any Canadian's using this? Do you have Canadian pricing? Does it gives options for wholesalers? I'm sure the wholesalers have different prices for different customers.. how does that work out? I downloaded the program off of iTunes onto my PC, but I don't think it will do me any good without an iPad. Is it a free trial download or is it only paid subscriptions right now?

I don't have an iPad yet, just PC, MacBook and iPhone, so it might be an incentive to buy an iPad.  

If I do go that route, does anyone have a preference with using the program on an iPad or iPad mini?

Thank you,

David


----------



## HARRY304E

David046 said:


> I'm just getting started as an EC, and interested in this program. Are there any Canadian's using this? Do you have Canadian pricing? Does it gives options for wholesalers? I'm sure the wholesalers have different prices for different customers.. how does that work out? I downloaded the program off of iTunes onto my PC, but I don't think it will do me any good without an iPad. Is it a free trial download or is it only paid subscriptions right now?
> 
> I don't have an iPad yet, just PC, MacBook and iPhone, so it might be an incentive to buy an iPad.
> 
> If I do go that route, does anyone have a preference with using the program on an iPad or iPad mini?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> David


I bought the larger Ipad.

It's a great deal for $100 you can download the system and learn how to use it,You have the month to month option so if you decide to do something else you can cancel without a big hassle,He also has a one year deal and a two year deal where you can save some bucks over time,There is no sign up fee either..:thumbsup: 

With anything new it takes some time to learn how it works and I have found that all my questions that I have had so far have been answered Quickly ,You cannot get better customer service than that.

One really great feature is when you generate all the necessary tasks for the job you are estimating it also generates a stock list for everything on the quote,and you can Email that list to the supplyhouse and get it priced and have them pull the stock for you and pick it up at will call.

That's a great tool for me because I will always screw up stock lists and if I don't have what I need on the truck,Then I will have to go get it and that eats up your profits fast.

So if your like me with the stock lists this tool will help you get it done without extra trips to the supplyhouse.

I'm not sure about Canadian pricing though.

The system also has a cost calculator so you will be able to determine what to charge,.:thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy

David046 said:


> I don't have an iPad yet, just PC, MacBook and iPhone, so it might be an incentive to buy an iPad.
> 
> If I do go that route, does anyone have a preference with using the program on an iPad or iPad mini?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> David


I have both, an iPad 2 and an iPad mini. I bought the mini specifically to use in my airplane as a yoke mount EFB (Electronic Fight Back) for reading approach charts. The full size iPad is too big. 

However, to use as a platform for using an App to conduct business, or anything else for that matter, I prefer the full size iPad over the mini.


----------



## chicken steve

> In every business owner's life, there comes a point in time that they've sat down and thought, "How or what could I do to run a more successful and lucrative business?" In fact, I believe we should think this and think it every day. Let's face it: Making money is why we are all in business. Thoughts like, "What are the other companies doing that are making them more successful?" may have even kept you up in the middle of the night. One common attribute that successful contractors share is that they know how to price jobs correctly and maximize their profits. *They are pricing jobs two, three, even four times higher than you.* The key is that they are using a systemized pricing structure or what most call "Flat Rate Pricing".


While i've no doubt of the electronic attributes available to make biz easier , i highly doubt this line's (bold) claim James

Would you care to expand on it?

~CS~


----------



## TheBrushMan007

chicken steve said:


> While i've no doubt of the electronic attributes available to make biz easier , i highly doubt this line's (bold) claim James
> 
> Would you care to expand on it?
> 
> ~CS~


Hi Steve, In my experience dealing with contractors in my area and talking with other contractors around the states, contractors that do residential service who charge T&M, charge somewhere between $50 to $85 an hour, give or take. Whereas contractors that use, flat rate pricing, straight forward pricing charge $150 to $450 an hour give or take.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

David046 said:


> I'm just getting started as an EC, and interested in this program. Are there any Canadian's using this? Do you have Canadian pricing? Does it gives options for wholesalers? I'm sure the wholesalers have different prices for different customers.. how does that work out? I downloaded the program off of iTunes onto my PC, but I don't think it will do me any good without an iPad. Is it a free trial download or is it only paid subscriptions right now?
> 
> I don't have an iPad yet, just PC, MacBook and iPhone, so it might be an incentive to buy an iPad.
> 
> If I do go that route, does anyone have a preference with using the program on an iPad or iPad mini?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> David


I have a couple from Canada who use the system, maybe they will chime in.


----------



## chicken steve

TheBrushMan007 said:


> Hi Steve, In my experience dealing with contractors in my area and talking with other contractors around the states, contractors that do residential service who charge T&M, charge somewhere between $50 to $85 an hour, give or take. Whereas contractors that use, flat rate pricing, straight forward pricing charge $150 to $450 an hour give or take.


This relates to no more than service calls James

What about a serious project? 

For example, I could be bidding on a new resi, say $25K (ballpark)

What this passage i've posted from oyur site suggests is, _'successful contractors'_ would be pricing this same job in the $50-100K range

How would this occur, due to your software program?

~CS~


----------



## macmikeman

TheBrushMan007 said:


> I have a couple from Canada who use the system, maybe they will chime in.


I was born in Canada and use ES2, does that count?


----------



## David046

Only if you can tell me how the pricing in ES2 compares between the United States and Canada.


----------



## HARRY304E

chicken steve said:


> This relates to no more than service calls James
> 
> What about a serious project?
> 
> For example, I could be bidding on a new resi, say $25K (ballpark)
> 
> What this passage i've posted from oyur site suggests is, _'successful contractors'_ would be pricing this same job in the $50-100K range
> 
> How would this occur, due to your software program?
> 
> ~CS~


New costuction is cut throat,and unless you are the GC you will not get the profit from the Electrical on the job,The GC will,The GC gives the customer a grand total price to the customer then he may have charged 100K to the customer but subs it out for $25 k"The lowest bidder.

The real money is when you bid the job to the home owner,Not the GC


----------



## macmikeman

chicken steve said:


> This relates to no more than service calls James
> 
> What about a serious project?
> 
> For example, I could be bidding on a new resi, say $25K (ballpark)
> 
> What this passage i've posted from oyur site suggests is, _'successful contractors'_ would be pricing this same job in the $50-100K range
> 
> How would this occur, due to your software program?
> 
> ~CS~


Steve the program is designed for service work, not really for new residential construction where you will typically spend more time at the site and therefore will be able to stage materials and work more efficiently and thus hopefully produce more money out of a days effort than in typical drive around half the time service shop.

Kinda like how this forum is designed for users speaking plain English, but some will insist on decorating that up to no useful result as well............


----------



## HARRY304E

macmikeman said:


> I was born in Canada and use ES2, does that count?


Now I know why you are so funny looking...:laughing:

macmikeman 
Senile Member

 

Join Date: Jan 2007
Location: Honolulu
Posts: 6,655


----------



## macmikeman

David046 said:


> Only if you can tell me how the pricing in ES2 compares between the United States and Canada.


Well it goes like this- In Canada you have a picture of a lady that many many used to say my mom looked just like her on your money. Here we have a man on ours who doesn't look like my dad at all........


Seriously , you compute your hourly numbers using James well done hourly calculator first, (free to use by the way for anybody, don't have to purchase the program to use it...) and then input that number once you get to it into your purchased product. So for instance Harry's numbers are probably different than mine when he uses the system, cause I am almost certain he doesn't pay over $5 a gallon for milk where he is at........


----------



## electricguy

David046 said:


> Only if you can tell me how the pricing in ES2 compares between the United States and Canada.


I will get back to you in awhile, need to wake up first


----------



## David046

Enjoy your coffee!


----------



## MrsElectric

Is there or will there be an android app?


----------



## HARRY304E

MrsElectric said:


> Is there or will there be an android app?


There should be one coming soon...from what I have read.


----------



## 13grind

TheBrushMan007 said:


> There will be a series of launches this year.
> This month on the 18th we will release to Apple the new iPad live version. It typically takes 5 to 7 business days for acceptance.
> November/ December we will release the new Mac/Pc version that will be compatible with this months version that has QB integration.
> 
> December if all goes to plan we will release the live/non-live iPad version with even more upgrades and the Droid version.


 \

is the upgrade out for mac or ipad?


----------



## TheBrushMan007

13grind said:


> \
> 
> is the upgrade out for mac or ipad?


It is for the iPad, were beta testing the PC and Mac versions now.


----------



## David046

iPad's.. $80 off at Best Buy on December 24th at 8pm (in Canada at least) 

Anyways, an actual question... how do you treat flat rate pricing and drywall repairs. I've always said I'm not a drywaller and the HO will have to do the repairs themselves, but a more professional view would be to hire a drywaller and come in and repair all that I destroyed, and include it in the quote. 

How does ES2 handle this part of a quote? Fix it or leave it?

David


----------



## flyboy

David046 said:


> iPad's.. $80 off at Best Buy on December 24th at 8pm (in Canada at least)
> 
> Anyways, an actual question... how do you treat flat rate pricing and drywall repairs. I've always said I'm not a drywaller and the HO will have to do the repairs themselves, but a more professional view would be to hire a drywaller and come in and repair all that I destroyed, and include it in the quote.
> 
> How does ES2 handle this part of a quote? Fix it or leave it?
> 
> David


James will probably be along to answer the ES2 question, but what we do is include it and offer it as a complete package. 

If you don't have someone that is really good at it, then don't offer it. We had a guy we used for several years and then he retired to Florida. It took us quite awhile to find another guy that was as meticulous and friendly as the other guy. During that time we did not offer it.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

I think Flyboy answered it pretty good. It all depends on the EC.

We repair small holes ( does not include paint) but anything that is significant in size, we sub it out.


----------



## Switched

We never include it. We can provide recommendations for the repairs, but we don't perform them, or contract them out.

We have all spent many years becoming a professional at what we do, just as a professional plasterer. Assuming that we have the knowledge, skill, and ability is devaluing what they do, and what you do. Contractors should stick to what they do best, and allow others to do the same. 

This can actually open up doors for you too. It shows to the client, that you want perfection on their project, not just a patch job. Also, check into how this will affect your CGL insurance, as you are now sub contracting work out. If you pay an unlicensed person, do you have the proper licensing to perform those repairs?


----------



## David046

Good things to consider, I'll have to make sure my insurance covers me if I sub out the work.. if I find someone that can do the work well.


----------



## David046

I just read How Much Should I Charge and Where Did the Money Go by Ellen Rohr over the past 2 evenings. Pretty easy read and lots of info to consider. Certainly changes my perspective on what a reasonable rate for a billable hour should be.


----------



## David046

I went through the exercise of figuring out what the regular rate should be from James website. Very thourough! Great process to go through for budgeting purposes. 

I wasn't so sure about the "contract rate" and the "service rate". What is the purpose of using the profit percentage twice?

Where do you add in the trip charge? Or is that included in the regular rate?

Slightly different topic... Does everyone typically offer free estimates? I imagine using 1000 billable hours per year will account for free estimates and no sales occasionally?

My iPad is en route, so I expect to be a customer soon!


----------



## Switched

Hope to see you there soon!

It's still a work in progress for me at the moment, as far as changing prices, rates, etc.... We are implementing our dispatch fee starting tomorrow. 

Just about everyone I know that does work in my area provides free estimates, as well as me. I'm currently thinking of changing that though. 

My reasoning is this; I want the high end clients. The ones concerned with quality overprice. I think that a modest estimate fee of $29.00 to $49.00 is not much to ask. It should weed out the price shoppers that I won't nothing to do with. I think we will advertise that the cost of the estimate can be applied to the project price. Then just build that cot into the standard hourly rate.


----------



## Pryor Electric

I have a question for TheBrushMan. The ES2 system looks like a perfect fit for our business model. Before I sign up I wanted to check my direct and indirect cost against the cost calculator. Now to my question.....under billable hours per truck....is this monthly or annualy?


----------



## HARRY304E

Pryor Electric said:


> I have a question for TheBrushMan. The ES2 system looks like a perfect fit for our business model. Before I sign up I wanted to check my direct and indirect cost against the cost calculator. Now to my question.....under billable hours per truck....is this monthly or annualy?


That whole column is monthly,,,:thumbsup:

Welcome to ET...:thumbup:


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Pryor Electric said:


> I have a question for TheBrushMan. The ES2 system looks like a perfect fit for our business model. Before I sign up I wanted to check my direct and indirect cost against the cost calculator. Now to my question.....under billable hours per truck....is this monthly or annualy?


For service work I would recommend 1000 hours a year. For remodel work it's a little higher.


----------



## Zparme

Any closer idea on when it'll be available on android?


----------



## Pryor Electric

Another question for TheBrushMan. Purchased the system....Checked that I accept the License agreement and it is just saying "processing" and will not go any further.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Pryor Electric said:


> Another question for TheBrushMan. Purchased the system....Checked that I accept the License agreement and it is just saying "processing" and will not go any further.


Thank you Pryor, please check your email.
If you have questions please contact me through my website.


----------



## btharmy

TheBrushMan007 said:


> Thank you Pryor, please check your email.
> If you have questions please contact me through my website.


Now THAT is customer service that is second to none!


----------



## Pryor Electric

Absolutely btharmy, fastest tech support I have ever seen. Answered all our questions and got our service up and running on a Saturday. First class guy.


----------



## mes2012

*Just bought it*

Did lots of research on Flat Rate Pricing systems out there and nothing came close to this.... Just purchased the ES2 software package yesterday and installed it on my iPad.... Wow, this was put together very well. Very easy to setup and use. Very professional looking..... Goodbye paper invoices!!!


----------



## JohnR

Is the program scalable? From what I have read, it is good for service, but what about estimating a larger bid such as a whole house, office building, store, etc.?

Speaking of Precision Flat Rate.


----------



## JohnR

Are the "users" individuals, with separate logins, or separate computers, devices?


----------



## HARRY304E

JohnR said:


> Are the "users" individuals, with separate logins, or separate computers, devices?


Each electrician will have his own log in and level of control and now that the PC version is on, you can have them using lap tops in the field as well.


----------



## The_Modifier

HARRY304E said:


> Each electrician will have his own log in and level of control and now that the PC version is on, you can have them using lap tops in the field as well.


Harry304E, do they have to be connected to the internet while out in the field?


----------



## HARRY304E

The_Modifier said:


> Harry304E, do they have to be connected to the internet while out in the field?


From the iPad yes ,from a lap top I don't know.


----------



## electricguy

For now yes it has to be connected for the PC/Laptop, But apparently this wont always be the case.


----------



## Concept

Well after turning down residential calls for over 5 years I decided to expand into this field as well. I really think flat rate is the way to go for it so I purchased this program today. Now I will be fair in saying I didn't spend much time with it cause I was very busy but in the short time I tried poking around in it I was stunned at the amount of errors it gave me, I think I actually got the price for 1 item but after that I couldn't do anything with it, even updating my info gave me errors like crazy. Hopefully this is a rare occurrence and I hope to have more time with it tomorrow. Just wanted to share my first experience with it. Still hopeful that it works as well as others have stated.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Concept said:


> Well after turning down residential calls for over 5 years I decided to expand into this field as well. I really think flat rate is the way to go for it so I purchased this program today. Now I will be fair in saying I didn't spend much time with it cause I was very busy but in the short time I tried poking around in it I was stunned at the amount of errors it gave me, I think I actually got the price for 1 item but after that I couldn't do anything with it, even updating my info gave me errors like crazy. Hopefully this is a rare occurrence and I hope to have more time with it tomorrow. Just wanted to share my first experience with it. Still hopeful that it works as well as others have stated.


Concept, I apologize that you’re having errors. Since this is a public forum, I don’t know who you are by name and I don’t see any support tickets from Canada.
We had someone today who had errors pricing jobs because they didn’t input their rates and it caused error after error because the program expects someone to put their rates in. ( I’m not saying this is the case with yours.)
Are you having troubles with your PC, iPad or both?
What were you doing when the error occurred, what button did you press? What was the error message?
We want to be able to help you if there are any problems and we need to know about them. If all possible if you are experiencing an issue with the program, please go to our website and click on *"Get Support”.* This is the quickest way to get your problems resolved.
I do not come to this forum everyday so if you post that your having a problem with the program on here and not my website, then the issue at hand will not get fixed which will in turn just get you frustrated and that is not what we want.


----------



## aftershockews

Is there a way to get a trial version of this software to try out on PC?


----------



## HARRY304E

aftershockews said:


> Is there a way to get a trial version of this software to try out on PC?


No I do not believe so but he has it set up so there are no set up fees and you can do month to month so you could try it for one month and if you do not like the system you can just walk away.


----------



## NjSpark

I would really like a chance to play with this, even if only for 24 hours, just to see if it'll work for me. I know it's not a big commitment, but $100 just to view something before purchasing it is pretty steep.

One of the main things I need to know is how it looks and functions on the iPad mini since that is what we use.


----------



## JohnR

The way the pricing is set,the usage of the software is what you are renting. You are not purchasing the software, you are only leasing it for a specified length of time.

If you were purchasing the software, there would not be a time period of Month, year, two years.


----------



## Zparme

I've been using it for a few weeks now and love it. There are a few bugs but they're good at fixing any problems that may arise. Its made me more money on every job I've done mainly because it makes me look more credible and I'm not pulling a number out of thin air.


----------



## NjSpark

Another concern that I have is that people have said that it needs an internet connection. I am often in areas with poor cell service. If I not not getting a signal at my location, the program won't do anything, is that correct?


----------



## NjSpark

JohnR said:


> The way the pricing is set,the usage of the software is what you are renting. You are not purchasing the software, you are only leasing it for a specified length of time.
> 
> If you were purchasing the software, there would not be a time period of Month, year, two years.


Hi, if this was in reply to my post, then I am not seeing the relevance. To lay out the full cost of something before seeing it at all, when it's something that would be pretty easy to actually view, seems a bit wacky. It's like saying "Sure, I'll buy the new 2014 Ford Whatevercar" when you have no idea what it looks like or if you would even fit in it.

One of the many things that I would like to see is how it looks and functions on the iPad Mini. This is something that I would like to put into my employee's hands and see how proficient they are with it (can they find what they need or are they squinting at the little screen trying to find small words and press little buttons, and so forth). Paying $100 just to see that seems pretty steep.


----------



## HARRY304E

NjSpark said:


> I would really like a chance to play with this, even if only for 24 hours, just to see if it'll work for me. I know it's not a big commitment, but $100 just to view something before purchasing it is pretty steep.
> 
> One of the main things I need to know is how it looks and functions on the iPad mini since that is what we use.


It's the best $100 You'll ever spend,when you do the presentation right there in front of the client they feel assured your not just making up prices because they have a fancy car or you don't like the way they look.
I made my $100 dollars back in profit on the first job I priced with it.:thumbup:


----------



## NjSpark

HARRY304E said:


> It's the best $100 You'll ever spend,when you do the presentation right there in front of the client they feel assured your not just making up prices because they have a fancy car or you don't like the way they look.
> I made my $100 dollars back in profit on the first job I priced with it.:thumbup:


One thing that you'll notice if you look is that no two people have the same opinions. While you say that this is the best program ever, other people may say it won't work for them at all.

I don't see anything wrong with finding out for yourself. 

And just to let you know, there are many invoicing programs out there for the iPad and all other tablets that will do invoicing. Being able to pull up a price from a tablet on the spot is not proprietary to this Precision Flat Rate software, it can be done with any invoicing app, and they typically range from free to about $30, all 1 time fees. I am aware that the Precision Flat Rate Software does more, but I am only responding to your post about how it will make you more money because you can pull prices up and the customer thinks they are getting the same price...


----------



## aftershockews

It would be good to "test drive", but I imagine it take work to make a trial version that can't be hacked.


----------



## NjSpark

aftershockews said:


> It would be good to "test drive", but I imagine it take work to make a trial version that can't be hacked.


There would be no real way to "hack" something subscription based such as this. Any way that someone could "hack" it could also be done at the end of someone's subscription after they stop paying. There clearly is a way to stop the subscription, so it could be made into a short 24-48 hour subscription for a trial. 

It seems like the company just wants to profit the $100 off of a trial, which is fine, but not something I am into.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Currently we are working on getting the program to work off line for our existing customers. As soon as this is completed, we will put a limited trial back up.


----------



## HARRY304E

NjSpark said:


> One thing that you'll notice if you look is that no two people have the same opinions. While you say that this is the best program ever, other people may say it won't work for them at all.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with finding out for yourself.
> 
> And just to let you know, there are many invoicing programs out there for the iPad and all other tablets that will do invoicing. Being able to pull up a price from a tablet on the spot is not proprietary to this Precision Flat Rate software, it can be done with any invoicing app, and they typically range from free to about $30, all 1 time fees. I am aware that the Precision Flat Rate Software does more, but I am only responding to your post about how it will make you more money because you can pull prices up and the customer thinks they are getting the same price...


Yes you are correct ,and I was just giving you my opinion about the program,personally I think it is great ,I bought the iPad so I could use the system so to get started it cost me a lot more than $100.

I am fully aware of the other systems out there , I was just giving you my opinion.


----------



## RePhase277

HARRY304E said:


> Yes you are correct ,and I was just giving you my opinion about the program,personally I think it is great ,I bought the iPad so I could use the system so to get started it cost me a lot more than $100.
> 
> I am fully aware of the other systems out there , I was just giving you my opinion.


If they ever make an Android version I'll get onboard too. One thing I don't like is the subscription. I like stand-alone software myself. But for $99 bucks a month its worth a shot.


----------



## NjSpark

InPhase277 said:


> If they ever make an Android version I'll get onboard too. One thing I don't like is the subscription. I like stand-alone software myself. But for $99 bucks a month its worth a shot.


As long as it's updated often and the month fee is reasonable, subscription based may be the best choice. 


As for Android, I believe that is very hard to make apps for because there are so many different models out there and the apps have to be able to work with each one or a different version of the aap has to be made. 


But it would be nice to be able to use the app on a $150 Android device instead of a $329+ iPad.


----------



## chicken steve

> Who wins with T&M?
> 
> If you are a T&M company, who wins? You or the customer? One of the greatest ironies of charging time and material is that you make more money with your slower or less experienced electricians than your fast and more experienced electricians. So if you send out slow or inexperienced electricians, then it actually costs the customer more money.
> 
> 
> An electrician may be slow due to not having much experience or they are less competent. This is the way of the world and is not necessarily a bad thing. When you train your technicians and give them the best tools on the market, they will get better, quicker and more efficient. As they get better, you will also have to compensate them more.
> 
> You see, not everybody is a top performer and not every top performer started off that way. Regardless, slower or inexperienced electricians are probably being paid less than the elite electricians. Yet companies charge the same rate, no matter who is sent to the customer's home. Therefore, the longer an electrician takes, the more the company makes.


This i could poke holes large enough to launch cows through......

~CS~


----------



## Stranded

Hi guys, I have a question about this software.

First let me state that if you sold people a $20 faucet that squirted out liquid gold, you would still have some of them finding problems with it and complaining, it's just human nature. Nothing is perfect.

With that said, I would like to know what you guys with experience with this software find "not perfect"? It seems like everyone is mentioned the "pros" of the software and very few "cons". I know that there has to be cons and I am curious how they would effect me.

I'm just wondering what little issues people have had with the software, this way I can weigh it and take it into consideration. I'm that guy who reads all the reviews on Amazon before buying something :thumbup:


----------



## Stranded

chicken steve said:


> This i could poke holes large enough to launch cows through......
> 
> ~CS~


Hi chicken_steve.

The verse that you copied seems to make perfect sense to me, it's what we all know about T&M pricing. What type of holes can you poke in it?


----------



## Going_Commando

chicken steve said:


> This i could poke holes large enough to launch cows through......
> 
> ~CS~


Remember Steve, this software is for primarily residential/light commercial service work. NOT new construction or major reno work. For its niche, it seems pretty legit. I get your point entirely, since I have never worked for a company that did solely resi service, so it took me a while to understand the flat-rate point of view, but for the work a lot of guys here do, it fits. For you, it doesn't, and for the work I have done, it doesn't fit either. If you just do service changes, circuit extensions, device upgrades, etc, where the scope of work is limited, then flat rate makes a lot of sense. If you do more than that, ie, whole house remodels/rewires, new commercial construction, new resi construction, industrial service, etc, than it just ain't going to be a good fit.

How about we don't turn this thread into a flat rate vs TM debacle like we had last year (12+ pages if i remember correctly), and if you want to get into that discussion, I am game as hell, but why don't you make a new thread about it instead of cluttering up this one about a specific piece of software?


----------



## kennydmeek

Stranded said:


> I'm that guy who reads all the reviews on Amazon before buying something :thumbup:



...and when you're done you're more confused about it than you were when you started, right?:001_huh:


----------



## 10492

Stranded said:


> Hi chicken_steve.
> 
> What type of holes can you poke in it?


When attempting something new, that you've never done before, T&M is the way to go. Once you've done that task 3,4,5 times, and it's gets repetitious and second nature, then flat rate price it out from there.

In most of my commercial service jobs, it's all T&M repair, with travel and expenses added.


----------



## Built2ride

where can i get the free trail of this software


----------



## Switched

During normal business hours, go here:

http://www.electricalflatrate.com/

In the upper right hand corner there is a sales bar, click on that.:thumbsup:


----------



## aftershockews

Built2ride said:


> where can i get the free trail of this software


Unfortunately you have to pay to kick the tires on this one.


----------



## Built2ride

aftershockews said:


> Unfortunately you have to pay to kick the tires on this one.


well i guess ill try the one month package when i start getting busy in a couple weeks. i think i will like it just what I've read and researched. ive already learned so much about how to price jobs using the "success tips on the site" putting wind in my sails again to go hard on my business and grow.:tank:


----------



## HARRY304E

Built2ride said:


> well i guess ill try the one month package when i start getting busy in a couple weeks. i think i will like it just what I've read and researched. ive already learned so much about how to price jobs using the "success tips on the site" putting wind in my sails again to go hard on my business and grow.:tank:


Best $99 you will ever spend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wireless

Does es2 only work on an iPad?


----------



## HARRY304E

Wireless said:


> Does es2 only work on an iPad?


There is a PC version as well.


----------



## kennydmeek

...and Mac.


----------



## rnr electric

Stranded said:


> Hi guys, I have a question about this software.
> 
> First let me state that if you sold people a $20 faucet that squirted out liquid gold, you would still have some of them finding problems with it and complaining, it's just human nature. Nothing is perfect.
> 
> With that said, I would like to know what you guys with experience with this software find "not perfect"? It seems like everyone is mentioned the "pros" of the software and very few "cons". I know that there has to be cons and I am curious how they would effect me.
> 
> I'm just wondering what little issues people have had with the software, this way I can weigh it and take it into consideration. I'm that guy who reads all the reviews on Amazon before buying something :thumbup:


As one of his first customers I have seen this (new) program grow from infancy. It has many pro's and very few cons IMO. You have heard all the pros I will tell you what I think the "cons"are..
1) it seems hard to adjust prices on the fly, when you have a regular customer that you charged 125 to swap 2 fans for last month, when you flat rate it might be 280 and they question that.
2) when you do a lot of new work as I do, flat rate doesn't apply. So I find myself with 2 different invoicing programs. This goes back to issue #1 where it's tough to match his pricing to my own existing prices. 
3) the usual bugs that come with any new software,I.e. I tried to enter a new customer the other day and it kept telling me there was a problem and would not allow me to enter customer, very embarrassing with customer right there..

All that being said: this program PAYS FOR ITSELF every single month..period. I use it on about 10-15% of my business as a whole and it makes me money every time I use it, and more than I would make if I went t&m.
As I have said time and again here, James has a support and service system that is absolutely second to none. I have called him midday,texted him,and emailed him and allways got a quick response. When it comes time to renew, I can assure you that the numbers alone will dictate that decision, and so far I am way ahead with this program.


----------



## MrsElectric

Was checking out the software features (no accounting features listed)
So you guys are using the flat rate software and quickbooks I assume?


----------



## chicken steve

Stranded said:


> Hi chicken_steve.
> 
> The verse that you copied seems to make perfect sense to me, it's what we all know about T&M pricing. What type of holes can you poke in it?


Quite a few Strand

I do FR btw, in fact i've done so since i opened my doors in '98

There are no secrets to it, it's everyday biz, and anyone can assume it as their biz doctrine

However, i would simply caution _everything that glitters is not gold_ 

The humour here being that these infiltrating sales folks pose it is, and that they invented it makes me _laugh & laugh & laugh...._.

~CS~


----------



## Chris1971

threewire said:


> For those of you using it how do you like it? What don't you like about it? I am asking because I am considering using the software myself. And are you using it on an Ipad or a android tablet. I have downloaded the trial version and it seems like a good program except the prices seem a little high though.


It works well.:thumbsup: no programs perfect but, the positives definitely outweigh any negatives. I use it on the iPad and it is very user friendly. The price is very affordable after you realize how much more money you can make.


----------



## HARRY304E

Chris1971 said:


> It works well.:thumbsup: no programs perfect but, the positives definitely outweigh any negatives. I use it on the iPad and it is very user friendly. The price is very affordable after you realize how much more money you can make.


You're welcome.


----------



## Chris1971

HARRY304E said:


> You're welcome.



:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## MrsElectric

MrsElectric said:


> Was checking out the software features (no accounting features listed)
> So you guys are using the flat rate software and quickbooks I assume?


you guys skipped my question


----------



## JohnR

I am, yes. Soon es2 hopes to have QB integration as well.


----------



## Shockdoc

Pure Premium precision flate rate software. Good stuff.


----------



## chicken steve

Yes

but you $$$ for it, and it's nothing you can't do yourself

i tend to think of such things as the trades parking valets

nothing wrong with that at all, save that some of us like a little exercise

~CS~


----------



## btharmy

chicken steve said:


> Yes
> 
> but you $$$ for it, and it's nothing you can't do yourself
> 
> i tend to think of such things as the trades parking valets
> 
> nothing wrong with that at all, save that some of us like a little exercise
> 
> ~CS~


I agree. With the proper knowledge of spreadsheet software, access to prices and enough time to put together all of the assemblies, thousands of them in fact, anybody could do a flat rate system of their own. I imagine with my basic computer knowledge I could hammer one out in a few hundred hours (I feel obligated to mention I struggle with ADD and can rarely sit at the computer longer than 30 min at a time). At a billable rate of $150 per hour x 300 hours, my version will cost me more than I will ever spend on James system. I can buy the system and start earning that $ right now instead of waiting until I have mine done. Making more $ per hour the whole time (in theory). So, it does make sense for some to just spend the $99 per month. I will actually get to see my kids more and not spend all night hacking away at my flat rate project. By the way, I think valet parking is a ripoff. :laughing:


----------



## electricguy

btharmy said:


> I agree. With the proper knowledge of spreadsheet software, access to prices and enough time to put together all of the assemblies, thousands of them in fact, anybody could do a flat rate system of their own. I imagine with my basic computer knowledge I could hammer one out in a few hundred hours (I feel obligated to mention I struggle with ADD and can rarely sit at the computer longer than 30 min at a time). At a billable rate of $150 per hour x 300 hours, my version will cost me more than I will ever spend on James system. I can buy the system and start earning that $ right now instead of waiting until I have mine done. Making more $ per hour the whole time (in theory). So, it does make sense for some to just spend the $99 per month. I will actually get to see my kids more and not spend all night hacking away at my flat rate project. By the way, I think valet parking is a ripoff. :laughing:


Mine is still a work in progress after 5 years. I am so glad to have Jame's version. I even have good service software to try and enter 1000's of Parts and Task's. ES2 is the $hit I think the youth refer to as The Best .


----------



## chicken steve

btharmy said:


> So, it does make sense for some to just spend the $99 per month. I will actually get to see my kids more and not spend all night hacking away at my flat rate project. By the way, I think valet parking is a ripoff. :laughing:


the $99 is basically thier loss leader bt.....that we have members paying X10 that here should make that clearly evident 

~CS~


----------



## btharmy

chicken steve said:


> the $99 is basically thier loss leader bt.....that we have members paying X10 that here should make that clearly evident
> 
> ~CS~


I didn't realize that was the case.


----------



## Chris1971

btharmy said:


> I didn't realize that was the case.


Because it isn't the case.


----------



## FlatRateGator

I can change my brakes myself. I can change my oil, and am fully capable of doing any kind of mechanical work on my truck, but sometimes I send it to the shop instead. Just depends on what I've got going on and my attitude that day.

I sometimes have a hankering to do an elaborate series of spreadsheets, and have gotten quite far and functional. But it is far easier to let someone do it that has the time and resources.


----------



## James2rown

I don't have the program but I have a lot of software and almost all of it has recurring charges of some kind.


----------



## chicken steve

btharmy said:


> I didn't realize that was the case.


It should not surprise you that they practice what they preach on their own clients bt....

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve

FlatRateGator said:


> I can change my brakes myself. I can change my oil, and am fully capable of doing any kind of mechanical work on my truck, but sometimes I send it to the shop instead. Just depends on what I've got going on and my attitude that day.
> 
> I sometimes have a hankering to do an elaborate series of spreadsheets, and have gotten quite far and functional. But it is far easier to let someone do it that has the time and resources.


well said Gator

now would you believe me if i said years ago, before the marvels of the internet, software and programs became household amenities that tradesmen FR'ed all the time without them, survived, and even flourished?

~CS~


----------



## FlatRateGator

chicken steve said:


> well said Gator
> 
> now would you believe me if i said years ago, before the marvels of the internet, software and programs became household amenities that tradesmen FR'ed all the time without them, survived, and even flourished?
> 
> ~CS~


No doubt. People also got along without electricity and plumbing, and horseless carriages for 10 or 15,000 years. My point is, I know a business can be ran with a pencil and paper. And you can build a house with a hand saw. But the question is _why do it the old way when all your information and job files can be linked together and transmitted at the speed of light between your portable devices_? When you get the hang of having instant access anywhere you are to all of your office files, and can make changes in the field that are automatically saved back on your office PC, then you will wonder how you ever did it with a pencil and paper. You virtually eliminate the old Sunday night routine of sitting in the office straightening out wrinkled paper invoices and service tickets, updating the spreadsheet, and filing things away in the filing cabinet.

I agree that the pencil-and-paper system should be learned and fully understood. You NEED to know why what you do works. But once you have gotten that down, there is no reason to keep wasting time writing invoices and sitting in the office.


----------



## foothillselectrical

I haven't seen the answer to a couple of questions I have. Can you use this software on an iPad with NO 3G access? I have an iPad 2, but do not have the 3G version. Also, once you present the bid to your customer, do you have a way of printing the bid / invoice in your van? Or do you rely on emailing it to them? What about getting their signature on a printed copy? I'm liking the concept here, just a few issues I'm not sure about yet.


----------



## JohnR

Foothills, yes you _can_, but you will find it difficult unless either your customers provide you with wifi, or you can tether it to your cell phone's data. 
James & Co. are working on that part. 

-----------------------

CS, how can you say that the 99$ is the loss leader? I guess you didn't see the price points. 
99$ per month is $1188 per year. How is that LESS than the $1069 that the program costs per year?:blink:


Yes, some pay more than 10X 99 for the software, but there are 12 months in the year. Are we supposed to take 2 months off?

Or, maybe it is less than the 2year price of $2019?:blink::blink:

99x 24mo=$2376
1069x 2yrs = $2138

yes I _could_ make my own version, *NOT*. Why should I? I _could_ make my own car too. 

Your cows that you are throwing through the holes you try to poke are bouncing back.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

foothillselectrical said:


> I haven't seen the answer to a couple of questions I have. Can you use this software on an iPad with NO 3G access? I have an iPad 2, but do not have the 3G version. Also, once you present the bid to your customer, do you have a way of printing the bid / invoice in your van? Or do you rely on emailing it to them? What about getting their signature on a printed copy? I'm liking the concept here, just a few issues I'm not sure about yet.


You can also send the email to your self so you can print it in the van and their sig will show as well.


----------



## chicken steve

FlatRateGator said:


> No doubt. People also got along without electricity and plumbing, and horseless carriages for 10 or 15,000 years. My point is, I know a business can be ran with a pencil and paper. And you can build a house with a hand saw. But the question is _why do it the old way when all your information and job files can be linked together and transmitted at the speed of light between your portable devices_? When you get the hang of having instant access anywhere you are to all of your office files, and can make changes in the field that are automatically saved back on your office PC, then you will wonder how you ever did it with a pencil and paper. You virtually eliminate the old Sunday night routine of sitting in the office straightening out wrinkled paper invoices and service tickets, updating the spreadsheet, and filing things away in the filing cabinet.
> 
> I agree that the pencil-and-paper system should be learned and fully understood. You NEED to know why what you do works. But once you have gotten that down, there is no reason to keep wasting time writing invoices and sitting in the office.


I'm far from a luddite Gator, in fact much of what i do is done electronically.

but i do have issue with those techno babblers that fold like cheap Kmart tables when the energizer bunny craps out on them

because at that point, they've proven they can't stand their ground w/o thier electronic crutch, or what really works

I've FR'ed verbally, on the spot, with local compeditors

I would further say anyone that can't is a noob, or techno-dependent

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve

JohnR said:


> CS, how can you say that the 99$ is the loss leader? I guess you didn't see the price points.
> 
> 
> 
> depends which company we're talking about John
> 
> some sell the FR software, then marketing schemes
> 
> there are members here that have admitted (or should i say gushed) at spending as much a month as some do a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cows that you are throwing through the holes you try to poke are bouncing back.:whistling2::laughing:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but those heffers always seem to come home.....
> 
> ~CS~
Click to expand...


----------



## kennydmeek

I've been using James' software for a couple of months. My hourly average has gone from $155 to $250-270 without me blinking, and I'm working 6 days every other week. I'm tailoring it to fit my needs and it pays for itself in an hour a month. Love it more each day, and my customers are still happy campers.

A couple of Saturdays ago I even netted 1k in two hours because I found some existing conduit I didn't know about...still backed off my original quote $350 when I invoiced them and they were super happy.


----------



## HARRY304E

chicken steve said:


> depends which company we're talking about John
> 
> some sell the FR software, then marketing schemes
> 
> there are members here that have admitted (or should i say gushed) at spending as much a month as some do a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but those heffers always seem to come home.....
> 
> ~CS~


Steve we don't pay one cent more than advertised.

Not sure how you can knock the system without trying it first.

I can tell you for a fact ,You spend the $99 , and use it for 30 days you will gladly pay for the next month.:thumbup:


----------



## SoultionsbySullivan

Still waiting for a tablet version................


----------



## kennydmeek

SoultionsbySullivan said:


> Still waiting for a tablet version................


Isn't iPad a tablet?


----------



## SoultionsbySullivan

Ipad is an Apple tablet, I am looking for an Android Tablet. I apologize I should have been more specific.

How do you print a copy for the customer in whatever format you have? Or do you hand copy to an invoice?


----------



## HARRY304E

kennydmeek said:


> Isn't iPad a tablet?


Yup.:thumbsup:


----------



## kennydmeek

SoultionsbySullivan said:


> Ipad is an Apple tablet, I am looking for an Android Tablet. I apologize I should have been more specific.
> 
> How do you print a copy for the customer in whatever format you have? Or do you hand copy to an invoice?


I just e-mail the invoice. I first thought about buying a portable printer because the idea of not printing one out was very uncomfortable to me at first. Once you get used to it it's not a problem at all. Just show the customer the invoice on the screen and send them a copy. Easy and professional.


BTW- My iPad paid for itself the day after I bought it with a credit card extra on the job I was working on. iPad mini $459. Extra total $463. (maybe 20 minutes in time and about $6 worth of supplies)

(sorry about the 2 prepositions in a sentence)


----------



## chicken steve

HARRY304E said:


> Steve we don't pay one cent more than advertised.
> 
> Not sure how you can knock the system without trying it first.
> 
> I can tell you for a fact ,You spend the $99 , and use it for 30 days you will gladly pay for the next month.:thumbup:


But.... i'll might be _assimilated_ Harry>








~CS~


----------



## Chris1971

threewire said:


> For those of you using it how do you like it? What don't you like about it? I am asking because I am considering using the software myself. And are you using it on an Ipad or a android tablet. I have downloaded the trial version and it seems like a good program except the prices seem a little high though.


It's another alternative to doing T&M work. Well worth the cost.:thumbsup:


----------



## kennydmeek

Nah Steve. It's more like this...

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mGpG-4AOys4DgBA&sqi=2&ved=0CFcQ9QEwBg&dur=953


----------



## bauler

Android version out yet? Or Soon?


----------



## Going_Commando

bauler said:


> Android version out yet? Or Soon?


Join the dark side Luke. The apps are better. I used to be incredibly anti apple, but have been softening. I bought an iPad mini a few days ago and now my stance is neutral. I am going to keep my android phone and pc's for now, but I am absolutely in love with my new iPad. The apps work great and are laid out so much better than the brunt of android apps. If you are looking for a tablet now, buy an iPad. Android is getting better but is still a ways away app wise from IOS.


----------



## HARRY304E

chicken steve said:


> But.... i'll might be _assimilated_ Harry>
> ~CS~


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve

kennydmeek said:


> Nah Steve. It's more like this...
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mGpG-4AOys4DgBA&sqi=2&ved=0CFcQ9QEwBg&dur=953


Ok, i'm listening now.....:thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E

chicken steve said:


> Ok, i'm listening now.....:thumbsup:
> 
> ~CS~


----------



## bauler

No thanks, I'll wait for the Android version. Apple makes great stuff, they just hold it too close to the vest.


----------



## JonardElectric

kennydmeek said:


> I've been using James' software for a couple of months. My hourly average has gone from $155 to $250-270 without me blinking,


I've seen a lot of people say things like this. It seems like the problem is that people were simply charging too little before, and the flat rate program pushes these people to charge more. That's a good thing, but you can do it yourself for free.

I flat rate some things, other things I find it better to just estimate the basic way (estimated hours X hourly rate + material + markup = the price you give the customer). 

There are many invoicing programs that you could use on your tablet out there so the customer won't know the difference. 

I used the ES2 software for 3 months and while I did find it to be a nice program, I didn't see how it was "paying for itself" like other people have said. A $10 iPad app invoices and e-mails the same way. It doesn't have the database of material and assemblies, but as electrician I think we all know those prices already. When I look at jobs, I can estimate the time it will take to do that task much better than a program that has no clue about the little things that can make a big difference.


----------



## electricmalone

JonardElectric said:


> I've seen a lot of people say things like this. It seems like the problem is that people were simply charging too little before, and the flat rate program pushes these people to charge more. That's a good thing, but you can do it yourself for free.
> 
> I flat rate some things, other things I find it better to just estimate the basic way (estimated hours X hourly rate + material + markup = the price you give the customer).
> 
> There are many invoicing programs that you could use on your tablet out there so the customer won't know the difference.
> 
> I used the ES2 software for 3 months and while I did find it to be a nice program, I didn't see how it was "paying for itself" like other people have said. A $10 iPad app invoices and e-mails the same way. It doesn't have the database of material and assemblies, but as electrician I think we all know those prices already. When I look at jobs, I can estimate the time it will take to do that task much better than a program that has no clue about the little things that can make a big difference.


I've been curious about the flat rate pricing programs. I have been pricing "my own way" for years with mixed results. T&M for a lot of remodel / old work stuff after losing my shirt on a few jobs, straight "flat" rate for new construction / HVAC systems / pools, etc. And then going back and pricing the other way to make sure I don't miss anything.:blink: I am trying to streamline how I do things so I can head out on my own with the most knowledge behind me, and not spend over half my life figuring out prices for jobs.


----------



## JonardElectric

electricmalone said:


> I've been curious about the flat rate pricing programs. I have been pricing "my own way" for years with mixed results. T&M for a lot of remodel / old work stuff after losing my shirt on a few jobs, straight "flat" rate for new construction / HVAC systems / pools, etc. And then going back and pricing the other way to make sure I don't miss anything.:blink: I am trying to streamline how I do things so I can head out on my own with the most knowledge behind me, and not spend over half my life figuring out prices for jobs.


In my opinion, anything that the flat rate software can price for you, you can also price yourself on the spot. 

Larger construction and renovation jobs are different and are going to need some time to price, but you don't price those with this flat rate software anyway.

By the way, I never T&M.


----------



## electricmalone

JonardElectric said:


> In my opinion, anything that the flat rate software can price for you, you can also price yourself on the spot.
> 
> Larger construction and renovation jobs are different and are going to need some time to price, but you don't price those with this flat rate software anyway.
> 
> By the way, I never T&M.


Like everything else in life, the shortcut is never the fastest way... 
I am trying to get away from the T&M route. Too many people get pi**ed off when they hear me charge 2x their accountant's hourly rate. I just hate finding the unseen issues, having the homeowner / builder argue over the new charges, etc... Comes with experience I guess. Just really need to have people sign contracts I guess.


----------



## JonardElectric

electricmalone said:


> Like everything else in life, the shortcut is never the fastest way...
> I am trying to get away from the T&M route. Too many people get pi**ed off when they hear me charge 2x their accountant's hourly rate.


 That is why I never do it. 



> I just hate finding the unseen issues, having the homeowner / builder argue over the new charges, etc... Comes with experience I guess. Just really need to have people sign contracts I guess.


That's all good problems. You make money on the changes. And of course you should have your scope of work spelled out in writing and agreed upon beforehand.


----------



## electricmalone

JonardElectric said:


> That is why I never do it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all good problems. You make money on the changes. And of course you should have your scope of work spelled out in writing and agreed upon beforehand.


Learning as I go... My current employer does only T&M, even for new houses he gives a ballpark but charges T&M. He's getting frustrated at the number of plans he has to bid at a straight price to keep us working.


----------



## eet

I am considering this program. I have read that this program is not a good option for new construction. Just wondering why. If I am bidding on a house where the GC is the home owner would this program be an option? I am sure they are getting other quotes though, so maybe it still would not be the better option? Has anyone ever tried bidding a new home with this program? If so, how did it work out? Was your estimate high? 

I do a ton of service work so I will most likely give it a try anyway. Is Turbobid a better option for a new home?

Android, android, android, please, please, please!!!

Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## btharmy

eet said:


> I am considering this program. I have read that this program is not a good option for new construction. Just wondering why. If I am bidding on a house where the GC is the home owner would this program be an option? I am sure they are getting other quotes though, so maybe it still would not be the better option? Has anyone ever tried bidding a new home with this program? If so, how did it work out? Was your estimate high?
> 
> I do a ton of service work so I will most likely give it a try anyway. Is Turbobid a better option for a new home?
> 
> Android, android, android, please, please, please!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies!


This has already been answered to death but it all comes down to billable hours. Service work = less billable hours which in turn = more $$$ per hour. You cannot apply those per hour rates to new construction. Well, you can, but you will never get any work.


----------



## macmikeman

eet said:


> I am considering this program. I have read that this program is not a good option for new construction. Just wondering why. If I am bidding on a house where the GC is the home owner would this program be an option? I am sure they are getting other quotes though, so maybe it still would not be the better option? Has anyone ever tried bidding a new home with this program? If so, how did it work out? Was your estimate high?
> 
> I do a ton of service work so I will most likely give it a try anyway. Is Turbobid a better option for a new home?
> 
> Android, android, android, please, please, please!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies!


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-07-09/nsa-has-inserted-its-code-android-os-bugging-three-quarters-all-smartphones


----------

